# Craftsman Edger #90079654 Repair



## SpringRob (May 2, 2009)

Hello All...

I am looking for some help repairing a Craftsman electric Edger model #90079654.

The Gear and Spindle (part#599074-00) is really loose. I took off the gear case cover and it looks like the teeth on the gear and spindle are worn down so it doesn't have a snug fit any more.

I want to order the new part but wanted to get some opinions as I have never opened one of these edgers (or any edger for that matter) before. :tongue:

Is the gear and spindle supposed to be snug?

Any help would be appreciated...

Mr. Bill Cosby do it yourselfer...


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

yes they should be snug and there should some wear as time goes by . but they get to a point they need to be replaced.it does not look like its to hard of a repair and that part looks reasonably priced ,if your mechanical and take your time im sure you could fix it .I do electrical repairs and most of them are in some way mechanical and it is much easier then it looks.


----------

